# 1990 jetta 1.8 8V oil pump upgrade??



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

Hola fellas. Is there a direct fit oil pump upgrade for the 1.8 8V? I was wondering if the G60 Corrado pump is somehow better.....not to mention if it fits? Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would think you are better off checking/replacing bearings. The IM shaft bearings are famous for causing low oil pressure problems in older motors.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Both pumps have 36mm gears so no advantage to swapping.

Are you certain you have a true issue with oil pressure or do you have an issue with your inexpensive pressure switches or your dynamic oil pressure warning circuit?
The answer is in YOUR BENTLEY MANUAL, which you may recall on Sept 12, 2014 PS2375 reminded you of. 

Hopefully you are not the type of person that ignores sound advice. Hopefully you are not the type of person that expects the forum to spoon feed him information, because you do not wish to purchase an inexpensive book.

I like to ignore people like that because it truly is a waste of my time, they are typically ungrateful or abusive.
We as a community owe you nothing, so be proactive and help yourself by buying, reading, understanding and following through with the info obtained in the Bentley manual.


----------



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks PS2375. I appreciate the response.


----------



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for directly answering my question in your first line Eric D. I appreciate that too. I have replaced both sensors, but will check into my dynamic oil pressure warning circuit (whatever that is) in my Bentley Manual....which yes, I do have.

Oh, and just in case you were wondering, the rest of your post didn't at all come across as overbearing, arrogant or condescending. You should probably ignore any posts or requests from me in the future bro. I'd hate to waste your valuable time. Thanks for helping out the little guy who might not know as much as you......ha ha, I say might. Obviously I don't.

Thanks again.


----------

